# Collecting New Baby girl



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

TWO more sleeps till we go and pick up our new baby girl!!Can't wait,hope everything will be okay with Dizzie and he will be happy with his new sister and she will not miss her litter mates too much,it's all very exciting and nerve racking at the same time.Anyway shall keep you posted.By the way Whimsy has guessed her name on another thread,it will be Nellie Mossa.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Love the name - so cute!!!
Good luck waiting out the last couple of days and have a blast with your new pup! (Of course I think I speak for everyone when I say we will want pictures... and lots of them!)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations! Cute name!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

So am I like the _special Aunt_ or something like that because I guessed her name!! LOL Have fun!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*One more sleep!*



whimsy said:


> So am I like the _special Aunt_ or something like that because I guessed her name!! LOL Have fun!!


Hi Aunty Whimsy!!One more sleep to go!and then no more sleep up all night with puppy!LOL.Hope not Dizzie was very good when he came home will history repeat itself hope so.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

will keep my fingers crossed for a pup that sleeps through the night!!


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

good luck with the new pup!!!!!!!! pictures soon i hope:wink:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Is that new baby home yet? Can't wait to see her! Anxiously awaiting some pics....


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Pictures?????:attention:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*NELLIE MOSSA HAS ARRIVED!*

She is fantastic such a good girl slept on my lap all the way back in the car two and a half hours!So far thing are going well with Dizzie here are a few,not very good pics I took as soon as we got in,I was so excited!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats- she is a cutie! And how fitting she be named that way with your garden in the background


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm getting so excited with every thing since we got Nellie,I can't even write a proper sentence!!LOL.So when I calm down I shall post more pics and give more information!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

She is a doll baby - and Dizzie looks like the proud sibling - they will have a great time together!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is adorable and it looks like Dizzie likes his little sister already!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your new puppy. She's adorable and I can't wait to hear more about her and how Dizzie does with her.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the kind comments.I really am very lucky and happy to have Dizzie and Nellie,not to mention our lovely cats,who seem to have taken the new baby Nellie in their stride.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

She's just adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh sooo precious!!! Oh sooo jealous!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cute, sweet face she has. Have fun with the two of them.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a sweet little pumpkin!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Clare,

How nice for you and your family. She's a lovely girl.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

she's precious. Congratulations!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Such a cutie-patootie! Congrats!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*NELLIE MOSSA*

Here's another quick pic!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is precious! Sounds like you're having fun!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats! That is so exciting! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, she is so adorable!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a little doll!


----------

